# World Cup Qualifications Zone Europe 28 March



## A_Skywalker (Mar 23, 2009)

28 Mar 13:00 Russia v Azerbaijan  1.10 7.00 21.00   
28 Mar 14:00 Wales v Finland  2.20 3.25 3.00   
28 Mar 15:00 Armenia v Estonia  2.00 3.30 3.40   
28 Mar 15:00 Luxembourg v Latvia  4.50 3.50 1.70   
28 Mar 15:45 Moldova v Switzerland  4.33 3.50 1.72   
28 Mar 16:15 Northern Ireland v Poland  3.20 3.25 2.10  
28 Mar 17:00 Cyprus v Georgia  2.00 3.30 3.40   
28 Mar 17:15 Romania v Serbia  2.10 3.10 3.40   
28 Mar 18:00 Israel v Greece  2.50 3.10 2.62   
28 Mar 18:00 Malta v Denmark  15.00 6.50 1.14  
28 Mar 18:30 Albania v Hungary  2.62 3.10 2.50   
28 Mar 18:45 Belgium v Bosnia-Herzegovina  1.72 3.40 4.50   
28 Mar 18:45 Germany v Liechtenstein  1.01 10.00 67.00   
28 Mar 18:45 Holland v Scotland  1.33 4.33 8.50   
28 Mar 18:45 Lithuania v France  5.00 3.60 1.61  
28 Mar 18:45 Montenegro v Italy  5.50 3.40 1.61   
28 Mar 18:45 Rep of Ireland v Bulgaria  1.90 3.25 3.75   
28 Mar 18:45 Slovenia v Czech Republic  3.75 3.25 1.90   
28 Mar 19:45 Portugal v Sweden  1.61 3.40 5.50   
28 Mar 20:00 Spain v Turkey  1.36 4.20 8.00


----------



## A_Skywalker (Mar 23, 2009)

*Re: World Cup Qualifications 28 March*

News for Ireland - Bulgaria.
Berbatov and Bozhinov are out.  :evil: Bozhinov at least has very small chance to play. With this weak defence it can turn to massacre.


----------



## A_Skywalker (Mar 23, 2009)

I like Romania @2.10 and Moldova 1x 
Switzerland are team not to afraid of. Nothing special.


----------



## A_Skywalker (Mar 23, 2009)

*Re: World Cup Qualifications 28 March*



			
				A_Skywalker said:
			
		

> News for Ireland - Bulgaria.
> Berbatov and Bozhinov are out.  :evil: Bozhinov at least has very small chance to play. With this weak defence it can turn to massacre.



One of the bulgarian online sport sites just reported that it's possible Bozhinov to play. Hopefully he won't cause I smell another injury ala Martin Petrov.


----------



## A_Skywalker (Mar 28, 2009)

My bets for today.
Portugal x Sweden
Ireland- Bulgaria 2 (I am patriot and the odds are good for an even match)
Lithuania France 2 Shouldn't have problems for the french


----------



## A_Skywalker (Mar 28, 2009)

A_Skywalker said:
			
		

> My bets for today.
> Portugal x Sweden
> Ireland- Bulgaria 2 (I am patriot and the odds are good for an even match)
> Lithuania France 2 Shouldn't have problems for the french



2 bets won and very good win from both. I am sorry Bulgaria didnt win but its good we got the draw at least.


----------

